# PETALING JAYA | Tropicana Metropark | +100m x 21 | U/C



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

davidwsk said:


> *TROPICANA METROPARK SUBANG JAYA (Tropicana Hills)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





davidwsk said:


> Many towers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


--------


----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

davidwsk said:


> http://ariffshah.com/tropicana-metropark/


---------


----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

patchay said:


> Tropicana Metropark.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


-----


----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

rizalhakim said:


> Tropicana Corp launches RM6.3b Tropicana Metropark project in Subang Jaya
> 
> 
> 
> ...


---------


----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

W3raq said:


> *Back From Shah Alam*


--------


----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

models:


patchay said:


> Tropicana Metropark.


-----


----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

W3raq said:


> *Tropicana Metropark’s first phase 70% sold
> *
> 
> 
> ...


---------


----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

W3raq said:


> *Pandora Serviced Residence*


-------


----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

July 7, 2013



W3raq said:


>


----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

U/C and on-going


----------

